# Pool bonding and grounding help.



## bgyako (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi All,
Please HELP!!!! trying to make sure my above ground pool is wired correctly.
I am having an issue when connecting bonding wire to pool motor GFCI breaker pops.
My set up.... 
Main panel has 30 amp GFCI breaker feeding a sub panel in the SHED.
From the shed I have 15 amp line going to a gfci outlet that the pool motor plugs into. The pool has a #6 copper wire attached to each metal point and then goes to a separate grounding rod . I then ran a #6 copper wire from this separate grounding rod to the motor casing. The motor has a pig tail that just plugs into the outlet.
The problem....
If motor is bonded to ground rod the Main panel GFCI breaker trips.
If I use a regular breaker the GFCI outlet does not trip.
If I remove the Bond from the motor the main panel GFCI works fine.

Shouldn't the motor be Bonded to the rest of the metal parts on the pool?


----------



## shock-u (Jan 13, 2011)

bgyako said:


> Hi All,
> Please HELP!!!! trying to make sure my above ground pool is wired correctly.
> I am having an issue when connecting bonding wire to pool motor GFCI breaker pops.
> My set up....
> ...


Did an electrician install this?


----------



## shock-u (Jan 13, 2011)

bgyako said:


> Hi All,
> Please HELP!!!! trying to make sure my above ground pool is wired correctly.
> I am having an issue when connecting bonding wire to pool motor GFCI breaker pops.
> My set up....
> ...


The whole installation is incorrect


----------



## shock-u (Jan 13, 2011)

bgyako said:


> Hi All,
> Please HELP!!!! trying to make sure my above ground pool is wired correctly.
> I am having an issue when connecting bonding wire to pool motor GFCI breaker pops.
> My set up....
> ...


You don't need a gfi breaker in the main panel just install a regular 2 pole 30amp. Wire the pump to a 2 pole switch or a dpst timer. The metal parts on the pool should be bonded to the bond of the panel in the shed. Having a seperate ground rod may create a potential between that ground rod and the house ground. Bond to motor to the shed panel as well this way all bonding is at the same potential.


----------



## bgyako (Aug 23, 2011)

shock-u said:


> The whole installation is incorrect


No it was not installed by electrician.
Which part is incorrect?


----------



## bgyako (Aug 23, 2011)

shock-u said:


> You don't need a gfi breaker in the main panel just install a regular 2 pole 30amp. Wire the pump to a 2 pole switch or a dpst timer. The metal parts on the pool should be bonded to the bond of the panel in the shed. Having a seperate ground rod may create a potential between that ground rod and the house ground. Bond to motor to the shed panel as well this way all bonding is at the same potential.


Thanks, only concern is I keep reading that a ground rod is needed for the pool, and it has to be #8 wire. The shed is fed by #10 will the matter?

So your saying just remove the ground rod, and run the bonding wire from motor directly to pool, skipping the rod. Can I just clamp the wire from the motor to the wire from the pool, or does it need to be solid run with out any breaks?


----------



## shock-u (Jan 13, 2011)

bgyako said:


> Thanks, only concern is I keep reading that a ground rod is needed for the pool, and it has to be #8 wire. The shed is fed by #10 will the matter?
> 
> So your saying just remove the ground rod, and run the bonding wire from motor directly to pool, skipping the rod. Can I just clamp the wire from the motor to the wire from the pool, or does it need to be solid run with out any breaks?


No the #10 feed does not matter. Skip the gound rod and all grounding(bonding) should be one continuos loop to the shed panel ground. And from the shed panel #10 feed should be grounded to main panel. You can't have a gfi in the main panel feeding another gfi outlet either. Remove the gfi breaker at the main panel and install a regular 2 pole 30 amp.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You are getting a lot of different info but you are also getting info from Canadians. Their code is different from the NEC.

The equipotential bond does not connect to the panel not does it connect to a ground rod. The EPB just ties all the metal parts of the pool together and then lands on the casing of a pool motor. If the motor is double insulated then it must connect to the EGC of the motor.

Now all pool pump motors rated 120,240, 15 or20 amps single phase must be GFCI protected whether direct wired or cord and plug. I would get rid of the 30 amp GFCI in the main panel and just install a DP30 to the shed. I would install the GFCI out there. 

Now if the GFCI still trips then there is a problem with the motor. Makes sure the egc is wired and everything tied together.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

bgyako said:


> No it was not installed by electrician.
> Which part is incorrect?



Well then :whistling2:


----------



## shock-u (Jan 13, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You are getting a lot of different info but you are also getting info from Canadians. Their code is different from the NEC.
> 
> The equipotential bond does not connect to the panel not does it connect to a ground rod. The EPB just ties all the metal parts of the pool together and then lands on the casing of a pool motor. If the motor is double insulated then it must connect to the EGC of the motor.
> 
> ...


True, our codes are different. Hope i was a little help though. Good luck.


----------



## bgyako (Aug 23, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You are getting a lot of different info but you are also getting info from Canadians. Their code is different from the NEC.
> 
> The equipotential bond does not connect to the panel not does it connect to a ground rod. The EPB just ties all the metal parts of the pool together and then lands on the casing of a pool motor. If the motor is double insulated then it must connect to the EGC of the motor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.
Can you clarify what EGC means? Electrical ground fault??????

The reason I want to keep the 30 amp GFCI in the main panel, is because I have under ground wire going from main to shed outside. I want to have a way of knowing if it is damaged somehow. It's close to pool and if ground is electrified/ wet I want it to trip.


----------



## bgyako (Aug 23, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Well then :whistling2:


My apologies, not intentional. I was just answering question and looking for more info.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

There is no way you're an electrician. Nice try though.

Besides, you have this going already: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/pool-bonding-help-114994/

_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed. _


----------

